# deer jerky



## low&slow (Dec 13, 2007)

Howdy all. Im making some deer jerky today and thought I would share with yall. I started with an entire backstrap from a deer I shot on 12/1/07. Big ole 8 pointer. 1 backstrap filled half of my SNP. I trimmed all the fat off and cut it into strips. Soaked it over night in soy sauce, worchestire sauce, onion powder, garlic powder, salt and cracked black pepper. Im figuring about 4 hours total time at 160F. This is my first time doing jerky in my smoker. I usually do it in the dehydrator. Its been hard keeping the temp down so low. I hope it turns out good. If it does Ill post pics of the final results. You can click this pic for a close up view.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j95/ptmantx/100_2895.jpg


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 13, 2007)

*looks great my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 The back straps are sure nice to work with. I sure don't like the small leg muscles with all the silver skin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What a bother to get off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Dec 13, 2007)

looks good dude........remember to flip and soak up the fat that gets ontop of the jerky with a papertowel..........


----------



## rip (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good Low&Slow, so your going to bag it all up and send it out to members ....right!


----------



## low&slow (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree, that silverskin is a pain to get off. I quartered and processed this deer myself. First time ever doing that too. That was a chore let me tell ya. WD, I didnt get any fat on top of the jerky this time. I thought it would too cause the deer was FAT! He had a good fat cap that I cut completely off. It turned out real nice in my smoker. RIP, If I didnt have family & friends already beating down my door trying to get at my deer jerky, the fine people here at the SMF is who I would share it with. Well, heres the final pictures. It was the BEST jerky that Ive ever made. Happy Holidays


----------



## goat (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice looking jerky.  Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Mmmm, I can almost taste it! Looks great low&slow.


----------



## oleolson (Dec 14, 2007)

Ya, that looks real good!


----------



## gramason (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks great, bet thats some tender jerky.


----------



## dacdots (Dec 14, 2007)

Nicey nice,thats looking good.I also started making some this week,got 2.5 quarts dried.Ive got probably 20 more lbs. in the shed fridge to start on today.I worked a 16 hour shift yesterday so I'm off today and the weekend,should be able to get it all done this weekend.Your recipe sounds about like mine except I also add some paprika and beef bullion juice.


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Great looking jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have always done my jerky like that.  I have a freezer full of Elk.  I just need to  make time to do some jerky.  Maybe after Christmas.  I will be off work that whole week.


----------

